# 2007 rabbit replace engine air filter



## ssoliman (Mar 13, 2010)

hello members, looking for how-to info for replaceing the stock engine air filter on my 2007 rabbit...
I believe that the filter is in the engine cover which must be removed...any good diy's on this, for this model?
Is the engine cover difficult to remove on this model?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

There are DIY's for taking the cover off on this site. Probably start with the FAQ. You start by pulling really hard on the back corners of the cover. Then the front should come up easier. Then you carefully detach it from the intake tubing, flip it over and remove several screws holding the cover of the filter down on one side. Then the filter cover sort of swings up like a hinge and you can get to the filter.


----------



## ssoliman (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

thank you, i will look to see if I can find...i did a search but only found diy's for other models, not the rabbit...
just want to be sure I don't run into any "gotchas" or break something...








seems like the process is pretty stright forward...thank you again from your reply
if anyone know of a diy specifically from this engine / model please post a link...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (ssoliman)*

Do it with engine warm..that loosens the grip of the rubber hold down grommets and you'll be less likely to damage cover takin it off! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

always start in the car forums, vw, mk5 section and look for the faq's:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

Watch out when you take that clamp off of the intake tubing. I removed the clamp and then set it off to the side not thinking about it. When I went to put it back on the damn thing had collapsed to about the size of a half dollar... Took half an hour to get it to fit right since I didn't have any channel locks handy lol.


----------



## ssoliman (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*

got it thank you!


----------



## ssoliman (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 2007 rabbit replace engine air filter (ssoliman)*

I was able to change out the filter. However, I was not able to remove the two sensors connected to the engine cover...so I just left them connected, turned up the engine cover to a 90 degree angle and held it there while changing it out...
Anyone know how to remove those sensors for next time?
sherif


----------

